# Whats in your fridge? (Beer Only)



## bn087 (Jun 22, 2009)

Since I hear lots of convorsation on here about different brews and I have a soft spot for good beer, I thought it would be a good thread to discuss "Whats in your fridge?"

The point is to post new brews you purchase or some older ones your sitting on for others to consider when they go shopping. Maybe you have something available that others can't get or even heard of?

Please don't use this thread to post "want-lists", this is just whats in your current stock. Pictures and descriptions welcome...

-------------

Whats in my fridge currently?

750ML - Brooklyn Local #1 (Belgian Style Strong Pale Ale)
22oz - Stone 14 Anniversary Emperial IPA
22oz - Stone Imperial Russian Stout
4-12oz - Paulanor Salvator Doppelbock

All of those above are great brews with Stone and Brooklyns Belgian styles being staples in my fridge. I wish I started this topic last week when I hosted a beer tasting with friends...the list was huge!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I *always *have Abita Amber and Heineken.

Others from time to time and I like to try 
beers I haven't had before when I'm out.


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

Good call on the Stones!

I also have some Stones Imperial IPA and some Stones Russian Imperial Stout on hand atm.

Additionally: 
Pennsylvania Hometown Lager
PBR 12 oz cans 
also just finished a Magic Hat variety pack


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

Carlsberg and Carlsberg Elephant are the only ones in there other than Miller. 
The Elephant will trample your ass if you dont pay attention for it.


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

ninjaturtlenerd said:


> Carlsberg and Carlsberg Elephant are the only ones in there other than Miller.
> *The Elephant will trample your ass if you dont pay attention for it.*


Truth.

On an additional note, in case anyone was curious, PBR does not pair particularly well with cigars.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

At the moment? Nothing, I drunk all my beer last night. LOLarty:


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

- Innis & Gunn Canadian Cask (Scottish ale given a secondary maturation in Canadian whisky casks)

- Russian Gun Imperial Stout (from Cambridge Ontario)


----------



## dubgeek (Jun 25, 2010)

Various New Glarus Brewery beers, various Sprecher Brewery beers and Moose Drool Brown Ale. Needs replenishing too. It's a long drive from Virginia to Wisconsin though... :lol:


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

Sam Adams Oktoberfest.


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

Landshark and Leinenkugel's Sunset Wheat


----------



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

Right now some Brooklyn BCS, a few SN Bigfoot 2009 and 2010, A Stone Oatmeal Stout, A Cadilac Mountain Stout, a Big Black Voodoo Daddy, Some Edmund Fitgerald Porters, and some Mayflower Porters. Don't even get me started on whats in the cellar. :help:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I need to go to the packie...

All I have is 1 Miller Lite and 3 Disgusting Local Beers that someone brought over.


----------



## HMMWV (Jan 22, 2010)

Killian's Irish Red (my "go-to" favorite beer)
Miller Lite
Bud Light Lime (my wife liked the skinny cans - I do not like this beer)


----------



## JeffyB (Oct 24, 2007)

Shiner Smokehaus, Leinie's Summer Shandy, Sam Adams Blackberry Witbier, Harpoon UFO White, Lindemans Peche, Lindemans Framboise, Rogue Chipotle Ale, and a Slaapmutske Triple Nightcap (along with some Woodchuck and Strongbow cider)


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

30 pack Miller-lite (hot summer days and wimpy friends)
New Belgian Tripple
Ommegang (original)
Boulevard Wheat
Boulevard Long Strange Tripel (2 bottles, 750 ml each)
NewCastle Brown Ale

And getting ready to brew up a nice golden strong ale and an Winterfest. Once that's done I'll have 5 gallons each.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

Coors the Banquet Beer!


----------



## dpcoz (Aug 24, 2010)

My first post and I'm commenting on beer, whats wrong with me?

Fridge has a few Yuenglings, Yuengling Lite Lagers, Victory Storm King, a few leftover Magic Hats from russ812 and one Stone Arrogant Bastard. 

Cellar is stocked for the fall and winter. Among the goods:
-Stone Russian Imperial Stout (2010) - 3 bottles
-Russian River Damnation
-Mikkeller Beer Geek Brunch Weasel
-Great Divide - Espresso Oak Aged Yeti
-Weyerbacher - Fifteen
-Southern Tier - Gemini
-Flying Dog - Gonzo Imperial Porter
-Great Divide - Hercules Double IPA
-Sly Fox Ichor
-Weyerbacher - Imperial Pumpkin Ale
-Southern Tier - Jah-va
-Weyerbacher Merry Monks Ale
-Rogue - Mocha Porter
-Dogfish Head - My Antonia
-Dogfish Head - Theobroma
-Weyerbacher - Old Heathen
-North Coast - Old Rasputen
-Great Divide - Old Ruffian
-Dogfish Head - Red & White
-Dogfish Head - Sah'Tea
-Troegs - Flying Mouflan
-Stone - 14th Anniversary Ale
-Port - 4th Anniversary IPA
(Soon to have home brewed ale fermenting in the basement as soon as Saturday)


----------



## bn087 (Jun 22, 2009)

JeffyB said:


> Shiner Smokehaus, Leinie's Summer Shandy, Sam Adams Blackberry Witbier, Harpoon UFO White, Lindemans Peche, Lindemans Framboise, Rogue Chipotle Ale, and a Slaapmutske Triple Nightcap (along with some Woodchuck and Strongbow cider)


I saw "Shiner" and I knew you had to be from Texas. The Smokhaus has never agreed with me, it tastes unique and different up front but after the first 1/3 is gone and it warms a bit I can never finish a bottle.

What do you think of Rogue Chipotle? I've had a lot of unique Rogue beers but always pass up the Chipotle because the picture in my mind reminds me of something like Bud Light Clamato (YUCK)...


----------



## bn087 (Jun 22, 2009)

dpcoz said:


> My first post and I'm commenting on beer, whats wrong with me?
> 
> Fridge has a few Yuenglings, Yuengling Lite Lagers, Victory Storm King, a few leftover Magic Hats from russ812 and one Stone Arrogant Bastard.
> 
> ...


I'd call that a quality first post and a damn good selection to choose from! Welcome to puff.com, don't forget to introduce yourself so we can get to know you better in a different thread.


----------



## dpcoz (Aug 24, 2010)

bn087 said:


> I'd call that a quality first post and a damn good selection to choose from! Welcome to puff.com, don't forget to introduce yourself so we can get to know you better in a different thread.


Thanks, Bradley, I just posted quick intro in the appropriate forum - look forward to interacting with everyone!

Dan


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

You will always find Honey Brown & Coronas in my fridge ... But I also enjoy a bud light lime while hangin outside by the pool!
Shiners are good too, and they have a bunch of different tastes to choose from, I'm looking forward to grabbing some octoberfest ... They should be out already!


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

dpcoz said:


> My first post and I'm commenting on beer, whats wrong with me?
> 
> Fridge has a few Yuenglings, Yuengling Lite Lagers, Victory Storm King, a few leftover Magic Hats from russ812 and one Stone Arrogant Bastard.
> 
> ...


Where's the Genny Cream Ale Danny? :smoke:


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Mr. Slick said:


> Coors the Banquet Beer!


ound::tongue1:

Thanks for trip down memory lane!


----------



## hoopdawg23 (Aug 2, 2010)

Miller lite and coors lite. Boring, I know....


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

jadeg001 said:


> I need to go to the packie...
> 
> All I have is 1 Miller Lite and 3 Disgusting Local Beers that someone brought over.


This is now fixed. I picked up a 12 pack of good 'ol Guinness.


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

Almost a case of Southern Pecan. Great stuff with a Maduro!
Lazy Magnolia Brewing Company - Mississippi's Brewery


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

a 6pk of Guinness.
3-4 Sam Adams Summer Ale


----------



## erosing (Aug 3, 2010)

Originally 6 Packs
4 Guinness (Bottle)
5 Guinness (Bottle Extra Stout)
2 Summer Shandy
2 Honey Weiss

From a "create your own 6 pack"
1 Mad Hatter (IPA)
1 Dos Equis (Lager)
1 Guinness (Can)
1 Legbiter
1 Schlitz
1 Heineken *Consumed

Supplies are getting low, need to pick up some more soon, definitely more Honey Weiss and Summer Shandy if I can still find it, probably something new, perhaps Blue Moon, and maybe a little PBR.


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

Some 60 min IPA, SA Octoberfest, and some Negra Modelo.


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

10 New Castle
10 Blue Moon 
12er Shock Top
3 Sam Adams Oktoberfest
4 Coors Light (Cans)
6 Banana Beers (Buddys Home Brew)


----------



## Padron42 (Sep 18, 2007)

I've got:

10 Red Oaks
7 Mich-Lights
5 Sam Adams Boston Lagers
3 Heavy Seas - Small Craft Warning

About to be 9 Red Oaks though, and then maybe 8


----------



## dpcoz (Aug 24, 2010)

Padron42 said:


> I've got:
> 
> 10 Red Oaks
> 7 Mich-Lights
> ...


Ooh, Heavy Seas, intriguing! I had the Holy Sheet earlier this year, what do you think about the Small Craft Warning?


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

2 half gallons of Pig Iron Porter from a local brewery!!!! Excellent beer with a backlash of chocolate notes!!!!!!:drinking:


----------



## RealtorFrank (Jan 7, 2010)

12 Coronas,
7 Dos Equis,
3 Corona Light,
3 Miller Light,
1 Magic Hat

Guess I'm running a bit low, time to stock up!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

For me at this time of year it is Bell's Oberon. a great beer.



Best regards, tony


----------



## bn087 (Jun 22, 2009)

Grabbed a few Chouffe Dobbelin IPA Tripel, still have a couple left in the fridge and one Bashah by BrewDog which is one of my favorites...well, who am I kidding? My favorites list probably has a dozen contenders with more added all the time. Until recently I couldn't find much variety in Waco....however, the only store with a decent belgian import and american craft brew selection added a new distributor that brought in tons of new stuff. It was like Christmas.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I got a 6pk of Wood Chuck hard apple cider Granny Smith.

Now, I love some apple pie... well, this don't taste no where near like it... The "amber' is better IMO. I grab a few of these every now and then just for shi... and giggles. 5% alcohaul, I was supprised!


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Just bought a 6-pack of Dragon Stout (Jamaican). Very nice...


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> I got a 6pk of Wood Chuck hard apple cider Granny Smith.
> 
> Now, I love some apple pie... well, this don't taste no where near like it... The "amber' is better IMO. I grab a few of these every now and then just for shi... and giggles. 5% alcohaul, I was supprised!


Wood Chuck is good stuff in the summer time.......the Dark and Dry goes down way too easily


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

angryeaglesfan said:


> Wood Chuck is good stuff in the summer time.......the Dark and Dry goes down way too easily


yeh...... tell me about it.... i killed that 6pk.. then went into my Guinness. :whoo:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Just grabbed a six pack of the Oaked Arrogant Bastard Ale.


----------



## dpcoz (Aug 24, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just grabbed a six pack of the Oaked Arrogant Bastard Ale.


Anythng Stone = WIN.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

dpcoz said:


> Anythng Stone = WIN.


Agreed!


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> yeh...... tell me about it.... i killed that 6pk.. then went into my Guinness. :whoo:


Shawn, have you tried a half Guinness and half Wood Chuck before?  I really like them, the restaraunt/bar Old Chicago has them and they call them a "snakebite".

Pour half the glass on the Woodchuck, then tip the glass and pour the Guinness slowly (or if you have one of the pouring spoons that works too) on top and it will float on top the Woodchuck.


----------



## bigman (Aug 4, 2006)

Leinenkugel's Sunset Wheat
Leinenkugel's Berry Wise
Samuel Adams Winter Lager
New Belgium Brewing Ranger
New Belgium Brewing Mothership Wit (Organic Wheat Beer)
Sierra Nevada Brewing Sierra Nevada Summerfest Lager
Dogfish Head World Wide Stout 
Dogfish Head Palo Santo Marron 
Dogfish Head 90 minute IPA 
Dogfish Head Midas Touch Golden Elixir 
And upuntill this morning after I got off work last night I had a 
Boulevard Brewing Double Wide I.P.A.


----------



## bn087 (Jun 22, 2009)

Been home sick with Pleurisy...to pass the time:

6pack of Sierra Nevada Autumn Brown Ale (never tried)
4pack of Deadlift Double IPA (love this stuff for the price)
750ml Sierra Nevada 30th Anniversary Imp HellesBock (Kicking myself for spending 11.00 on this because I don't even like HellesBock...but I have tried all the 30th annivs this year, needed to try this)

Create your own sampler: 11.2oz Westmalle Tripel, 11.2oz Westmalle Dubbel, 11.2oz Saison Dupont Farmhouse Ale, and 3x 12oz Victory Storm King Stouts.

Wife doesn't understand spending 45.00 on beer...does anyones though? :crazy:


----------



## dpcoz (Aug 24, 2010)

Just added the following to the war chest to prepare for the Fall season:

DogFish Head - Bitches Brew
DogFish Head - Punkin Ale
Southern Tier - Pumking

Looking forward to all of them - the Bitches Brew is like a work of art!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bigman said:


> Leinenkugel's Sunset Wheat
> Leinenkugel's Berry Wise
> Samuel Adams Winter Lager
> New Belgium Brewing Ranger
> ...


Where's the Dog Fish Head 120?:high5:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bn087 said:


> Been home sick with Pleurisy...to pass the time:
> 
> 6pack of Sierra Nevada Autumn Brown Ale (never tried)
> 4pack of Deadlift Double IPA (love this stuff for the price)
> ...


My wife's 1 and 2 never understood it either.
Must be a woman thing ound:


----------



## bn087 (Jun 22, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Where's the Dog Fish Head 120?:high5:


I think I am one of the very few that enjoys good and/or exotic beer but cannot stomach the 120 minute. I do have a bottle of '09 and '10 back somewhere (to keep on topic of whats in my fridge) but just like the World Wide Stout...its not my cup of tea. I can drink Averys Mephistopholes and Samaels though so its not the over the top ABV in 120 and WWS.

How does the Souther Tier Pumpkin stand to the DFH Punkin (which I really like)?

Saw a good website to order beer on, would like to build a couple cases in the next few weeks and blow about 200-300 bucks on some Imp Stouts, Belgians, Old Ales and a variety of others (really digging the Paradox series by BrewDog)...hold me over for a couple months (sucks that shipping is 90.00)...but to get to a store with half the selection they have, I have to spend 70.00 in gas nonetheless.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

dpcoz said:


> Just added the following to the war chest to prepare for the Fall season:
> 
> DogFish Head - Bitches Brew
> DogFish Head - Punkin Ale
> ...


dude!!! where did u get that Bitch's Brew??? You ****er, I havent seen that around here!!! My favorite jazz artist, his best album AND its from Dogfish!!! I gotta get my hands on a cs. of that stuff...how is it??? Im buggin over here, MUST...HAVE...SOME...!!!!!


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hmmm, lets see...
6pack of Bluepoint Oktoberfest
12 pack of PBR
A whole bunch of my homebrewed DIPA, Oatmeal Chocolate Stout and German Lager
A couple of Samichlaus left from Xmas
2 jars of Ale yeast starter
1 vile of Belgian Abbey Ale yeast for my next batch of brew...I'm gonna make a Hefeweizen, but make it real hoppy and I'm gonna use the Belgian yeast on it, sort of a hybrid style.....
OH, and some Yuengling Lager...

thats whats in my fridge...NEXT!!! LOL...


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Agreed!


+++agreed as well!!! Stone brewery is my FAVORITE brewery of all time!!! BIG BOLD HOPPY balanced delicious beers...Double Bastard= NIRVANA!!!:rockon:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bn087 said:


> I think I am one of the very few that enjoys good and/or exotic beer but cannot stomach the 120 minute. I do have a bottle of '09 and '10 back somewhere (to keep on topic of whats in my fridge) but just like the World Wide Stout...its not my cup of tea. I can drink Averys Mephistopholes and Samaels though so its not the over the top ABV in 120 and WWS.
> 
> How does the Souther Tier Pumpkin stand to the DFH Punkin (which I really like)?
> 
> Saw a good website to order beer on, would like to build a couple cases in the next few weeks and blow about 200-300 bucks on some Imp Stouts, Belgians, Old Ales and a variety of others (really digging the Paradox series by BrewDog)...hold me over for a couple months (sucks that shipping is 90.00)...but to get to a store with half the selection they have, I have to spend 70.00 in gas nonetheless.


Only had the 120 a couple of times at almost 20% ABV it is a bit too stout for most.:faint:
I look forward to a bottle or two when it gets released. I often think thank God i don't gotta do that again till next year. Well not really but it isn't an every day beer. This year they messed up a couple of batches and there was no release.:cheeky:


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

I've only got one bottle of one of the Brew Dog offerings. I don't remember which one. I just finished a Chouffe Houblin.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

PunchMan6 said:


> +++agreed as well!!! Stone brewery is my FAVORITE brewery of all time!!! BIG BOLD HOPPY balanced delicious beers...Double Bastard= NIRVANA!!!:rockon:


You know when i was out in San Diego about 2 1/2 years ago visiting my brother. I went on a tour of there facility me my brother Ex wife two kids. I don't know if it was my brothers uniform hes a lifer in the army. Or the fact that the supervisor told me and i quote. "I love that Brooklyn accent". They treated us like royalty full tour fed us gave me about $100 worth of beers to try. They kept coming out and putting stuff in the rental car. They even gave us all tee-shirts. Really the best brewery tour i ever went on in my life. And i have gone to dozens. I always reach for there products not only because they are great, But because of how they treated us, Customer for life!:bounce:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Just bought a few cans of Buffalo Sweat. Not too shabby.


----------



## bn087 (Jun 22, 2009)

d_day said:


> I've only got one bottle of one of the Brew Dog offerings. I don't remember which one. I just finished a Chouffe Houblin.


Chouffe Houblin is great...one of my staples.


----------



## bigman (Aug 4, 2006)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Where's the Dog Fish Head 120?:high5:


As soon as I find some I plan on adding a bottle or two, I do have some Bell's Expedition Stout, and a bottle of the Boulevard Brewing Co, Tank 7


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow. Some really great sounding names. I just have heineken. I think I'll have one right now.


----------



## Veldrid (Mar 28, 2010)

What I have in the fridge is a bunch of Two Hearted Ale and Founder's Dirty Bastard.

What I have in the cellar:
Stone Russian Imperial Stout '08 - 37
Stone Russian Imperial Stout '09 - 18
Stone Russian Imperial Stout '10 - 14
Russian River Temptation - 1
Russian River Consecration - 2
Great Divide Espresso Oak Aged Yeti -2
Great Divide Old Ruffian Barley Wine - 2
Southern Tier Pumking -4
Southern Tier Jah-va -1
Southern Tier Back Burner -1
Great Divide Old Ruffian -2
Stone Old Guardian '09 -2
Stone Old Guardian '10 -2
BrewDog Paradox Isle of Arran - 3
BrewDog Paradox Glen Grant - 1
Goose Island Bourbon County Stout
Founders Nemesis '10 - 24
Founders Breakfast Stout - 5
Dogfish Head - Bitches Brew - 3
Dogfish Head - 90min IPA
Hair of the Dog Adam - 2
Hansenns Experimental Cassis -1
Hansenns Experimental Raspberry - 1
Port Brewing Co. - Old Viscosity -1
Alesmith Speedway Stout - 4
Alesmith Wee Heavy - 11
Bell's Expedition Stout - 1
Bell's 9000 - 3
Darklord Imperial Stout '10 - 1
Hoppinfrog BORIS the Crusher - 6
Brooklyn Brewery Black Chocolate Stout - 7


----------



## chicobrownbear (Aug 31, 2010)

Man I miss Two Hearted. Impossible to get on Okinawa. I did snag a case of Dead Guy the other day at the Class 6, so I'm sitting on that. Kirin Original is cold in the fridge right now. Hops are hard to come by here, and I'm a hop head.


----------



## Halen (Sep 4, 2010)

Had to restock after a big bash this past weekend. Here is the initial beer run to refill my beer fridge:


Deschutes Inversion IPA
Twisted Pine IPA
Anderson Valley IPA
Wolaver's Organic IPA
Sierra Nevada 30 Anniversary Series
Stone Brewing Seasonal Release


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Have to restock tomorrow.
Just a couple of bottles of Arrogant Bastard ale at the moment.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bigman said:


> As soon as I find some I plan on adding a bottle or two, I do have some Bell's Expedition Stout, and a bottle of the Boulevard Brewing Co, Tank 7


Been waiting all summer supposedly 3 batches got messed up.:banghead::smash:
as of now they don't even have a release date.:noidea:


----------



## dpcoz (Aug 24, 2010)

How about this - got some pumpkins in the fridge (Weyerbacher Imperial Pumpkin, Fegley's Brew Works Pumpkin Ale, Dogfish Punkin' Ale). All three will make you a pumpkin lover.

I also have a home brewed Hop Devil bottled and aging in the basement - blastoff set for the beginning of october.


Planning an Imperial Stout Homebrew next month!


----------



## bresdogsr (Jan 27, 2005)

DFH 60 and 90 min.


----------



## bn087 (Jun 22, 2009)

Went down to Specs with the intentions of purchasing DFH Punkin to find out the last one available at the time was being carried around by another customer. While kicking myself I saw a Sam Adams 12 pack with a new brew realesed only in the Harvest Sampler which I purchased:

In my fridge now:
2x Harvest Pumpkin Ale (exclusive to the sampler)
2x Boston Lager
2x Black Lager
2x Dunkelweisse (exclusive to the sampler)
2x Irish Red
2x Octoberfest

The Harvest Pumpkin Ale is great...actually one of the better fall seasonal selections I have found to date. I wish it was available in a six pack.


----------



## chicobrownbear (Aug 31, 2010)

bresdogsr said:


> DFH 60 and 90 min.


Both are scrumptious.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Sierra Nevada Harvest 13th Release. Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout. Need to get more.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I have Grolsch, Spaten Oktoberfest, Carlsberg Elephant, Peroni Mastro Azzurro & Dos Equis.

My 15# rat terrier expressed an interest this evening & I gave her about 4 oz of Grolsch. She lapped it up & didn't bat an eye...seems sober as a judge. I may have a beer drinking dog on my hands. I'm certain the wife will not approve...LOL.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Maharajah IPA ,Stone Arrogant Bastard Dog fish head 90 minute IPA


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Stone Arrogant Bastard


I just bought my first one of these. The plan is to crack the tube tomorrow afternoon for my weekly Friday salute to not being at the freakin' office.


----------



## Veldrid (Mar 28, 2010)

dpcoz said:


> How about this - got some pumpkins in the fridge (Weyerbacher Imperial Pumpkin, Fegley's Brew Works Pumpkin Ale, Dogfish Punkin' Ale). All three will make you a pumpkin lover.
> 
> I also have a home brewed Hop Devil bottled and aging in the basement - blastoff set for the beginning of october.
> 
> Planning an Imperial Stout Homebrew next month!


My Favorite pumpkin is Pumking from South Tier followed by Hoppin Frog's Frog's Hollow Double Pumpkin Ale then Weyerbacher Imperial pumpkin


----------

